# 23 HP Mudbuddy Mini Hyperdrive Mud Motor -LOW HOURS(2007)



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

23 HP Mudbuddy Mini Hyperdrive Mud Motor. Short transom model. Ideal motor for john boats in the 14-16' length. Prop in good shape, no cracks. No oil leaks. Purchased new from Mudbuddy in 2007. Always stored indoors. Very little use on this motor. Only reason that we are selling it is because we bought a larger motor. We had Mudbuddy preform a full service on the motor last week and everything checked out great. All tuned up, ready to rock. Fantastic motor for less than HALF of buying a new one this year.

Asking $2,500, cash only please. The attached pictures were taken at Mudbuddy's shop. Motor is now located in Farmington, UT. (ONLY selling the motor, not the boat at this time) Call or text only please.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=34646688&cat=537


----------



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

Motor is sold.


----------

